

Rich Hickey on Clojure (SE-Radio podcast) - eneveu
http://www.se-radio.net/podcast/2010-03/episode-158-rich-hickey-clojure

======
eneveu
I found out about this interview thanks to Dave's comment on
<http://programmingzen.com/2010/07/09/thoughts-on-clojure/>

He also links to a post discussing the interview:
[http://whiley.org/2010/06/23/rich-hickey-on-clojure-se-
radio...](http://whiley.org/2010/06/23/rich-hickey-on-clojure-se-radio/)

